# Ubuntu and Wireless Network Card



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok im new to Ubuntu(just recieved my order of it today). when i went to install it there was no selection for my D-Link wireless adapter(pci). and i was wondering if there was any drivers out for it. im really hoping theres some sort of wireless support fr this linux distro. Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Chances are the card is already pre-configured and you just need to add the WEP key and do a network wakeup



Can you run "iwconfig" and post the output here?


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Aeuzent said:


> Can you run "iwconfig" and post the output here?


it dosent work in ither windows or Ubuntu..

also how do i get ubuntu to use the hard drive instead of having to have the cd in all the time when i first boot it up?


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Not sure how to do it from the live cd. Any chance you could download the install cd?

And the output of iwconfig would really help me figure out if your card is even visible to the system


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Aeuzent said:


> Not sure how to do it from the live cd. Any chance you could download the install cd?


im not running the live cd. im running the install. but it seems it needs the cd to contiune to boot up like its the live cd. but its teh cd's from that came from holland(the free ones). :4-dontkno 



Aeuzent said:


> And the output of iwconfig would really help me figure out if your card is even visible to the system



how do i go about running this program? :4-dontkno


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

It sounds like you didn't install Grub on the master boot record. To do a dual boot with linux you really need either Grub or Lilo as your boot loader.


And iwconfig is run in the terminal as root.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Aeuzent said:


> It sounds like you didn't install Grub on the master boot record. To do a dual boot with linux you really need either Grub or Lilo as your boot loader.
> 
> 
> And iwconfig is run in the terminal as root.


its not a dual boot system........ive got two seperate hard drives that i connect as i please.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

JeremyC said:


> its not a dual boot system........ive got two seperate hard drives that i connect as i please.


That seems kinds of ... strange. But either way you need Grub or Lilo. If the linux drive is on cable select or master then once you boot it should head straight into Grub then Ubuntu.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

just open a bash prompt and type iwconfig...


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

LoneWolf071 said:


> just open a bash prompt and type iwconfig...



bash prompt?whats that?

anyways heres the reply i got from "iwconfig":

lo No Wireless Extensions
eth0 same
eth1 same
sit0 same




Aeuzent said:


> That seems kinds of ... strange. But either way you need Grub or Lilo. If the linux drive is on cable select or master then once you boot it should head straight into Grub then Ubuntu.



my copy of ubuntu is on its own HDD thats not connected to anything else beside teh Mobo. Dosent ither grub/lilo come with ubuntu?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What model and revision is your card? Some D-Link cards need drivers that might not be included in Ubuntu.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

JeremyC said:


> my copy of ubuntu is on its own HDD thats not connected to anything else beside teh Mobo. Dosent ither grub/lilo come with ubuntu?



Yes and it should allow you to boot right in. Maybe you have a problem with the way your system sees the HD.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Aeuzent said:


> Maybe you have a problem with the way your system sees the HD.


i dont see why it would. maybe i should just reinstall ubuntu?


anyways the Wireless NIC is a D-Link DWL-G510 revision B i believe.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

I'd double check the way your HD connects. Is it set as a slave, master or cable select?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I think that card uses the Atheros chipset. You need to use the Madwifi driver.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Aeuzent said:


> I'd double check the way your HD connects. Is it set as a slave, master or cable select?


as there being no pins its set to master. and the cable is only a Mobo-> master type cable.

also as im still a newb when it comes to ubuntu what exactly am i clicking on?

theres 2004, 2005, BSD, WDS, a .tar file and a .tar.gz file.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The 2004 and 2005 directories just have the versions released those years. If you want the latest driver, you can just download madwifi-cvs-current.tar.gz. To unpack, you just need to run this command in the terminal (after you are in the directory you saved it to)

```
tar xzf madwifi-cvs-current.tar.gz
```

EDIT: Just noticed the page on how to install on Debian: http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/madwifi

More resources at the bottom of http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/


----------



## uni_boy_24 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Same problem (wireless card not recognised by ubuntu)*



JeremyC said:


> bash prompt?whats that?
> 
> anyways heres the reply i got from "iwconfig":
> 
> ...


iwconfig on my system gives the same output as the one above. Like its not even there.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

So then we default back to "ifconfig"

iwconfig should of shown a fully configured wifi card

ifconfig shows all network cards


----------



## uni_boy_24 (Sep 22, 2005)

[email protected]:/home/ubuntu # ifconfig
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:40:45:21:9E:0B
inet addr:192.168.1.4 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::240:45ff:fe21:9e0b/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:37070 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:22651 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:34123996 (32.5 MiB) TX bytes:2505089 (2.3 MiB)
Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd800

lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.255.255.255
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:57718 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:57718 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:5236803 (4.9 MiB) TX bytes:5236803 (4.9 MiB)

[email protected]:/home/ubuntu #




That is the result of 'ifconfig'


----------



## uni_boy_24 (Sep 22, 2005)

If the wireless card was disabled in windows, could that be the reason it is not visible in ubuntu?


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

No what you do in windows should have no bearing in linux


And are you sure the wifi card is connected correctly?

Is it connected on boot? Is this a laptop using a pcima card? Is the card seated correctly? 

And failing all of that, what vendor card is it? How fast? Is it a 802.11g wireless card?


----------



## uni_boy_24 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok,

Things I know are true:
1 the wireless network works in windows, card is operational and seated correctly
2 I'm using a laptop (cheap one, only a month old), everything is built in. its a "Pioneer twinhead"
3 the properties of the wireless card in windosws says i'm connected to the netword using "802.11g MiniPCI Wireless Network Adapter"
4 the icon in the taskbar says i'm connected to the network at "54.0Mbps" so I guess the card is a 10/100 speed.

connected on boot? is that a operating system setting or a bios setting?
i don't think there is anything relating to the wireless adapter in the bios - but i'm not sure

I can't seem to find anywhere the manufacturer/vendor of the card, could it be listed somewhere on the system (in windows) where I haven't looked?

GOD this makes me feel so f****ng stupid.


----------



## uni_boy_24 (Sep 22, 2005)

I just found this in the wireless adapter properties under the 'driver' tab

Driver file:
c:\windows\...\...\DRIVERS\M2500.sys

Privider: Ralink Technology Inc
File version: 2.02.08.0000
Copyright: blah blah blah
Digital Signer: Micros-blah blah blah


Does that mean ralink made the card?
i have a tendency to disbelieve anything windows tells me...its always wrong


----------



## uni_boy_24 (Sep 22, 2005)

oh my god!!

http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm

i just found the site and yes there are linux drivers!!! f**k yeah....

now i just have to install the *******

Thanks for your help Aeuzent....


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

After that you should just have to go through the motions with iwconfig


----------

